# Головокружения, шаткость. Помогите с диагнозом!



## OlgaOlga20 (26 Мар 2020)

Добрый день. Помогите разобраться.

Полтора года назад в жару заграницей был тепловой удар. После пляжа выпила холодный кофе и в супермаркете хотела терять сознание. Приехала в Россию, после кофе странная реакция. Я его пить перестала.

Через 3-4 месяца зимой по вечерам стали мысли лезть переживательные за всех... за родителей, за себя, мужа и т.д. Пульс поднимался до 90...

Через пару дней... это зима была...зашла в магазин и опять собралась терять сознание. Тогда начала ходить по врачам. Положили в дневной стационар неврологии, выписали с соматофорной дисфункцией. Из симптомов... фобии странные появились и легкие подкруживания... иногда.

Потом присоединились раз в 2 недели или раз в месяц проваливания секундные куда-то, все это время я ходила по врачам, МРТ, ЭЭГ, УЗДГ Маг и т.д.

Пробовала и Винпоцетин, Ии Мексидол, и Кавинтон, и т.д. Да, у меня шейный хондроз... В общем, подкруживания стали все чащк, но все ставят соматофорную дисфункцию и психогенное головокружение.

Пытались посадить на Дулоксенту, невролог отменил.

Пила только Тералиджен на ночь по 1/4 или по 1/2 месяца 2 или 2,5.

Перед Новым Годом выписали "Ципралекс" под прикрытием "Тералиджена", на второй день с 1/8 какие-то состояния начались, как будто теряю сознание. Пропила я его дней 10... и 30 декабря совсем плохо было. Как по ногам ударяет... и понимаю, что теряю сознание.

Бросила их, осталась 1/4 Тералиджена, но так плохо было еще неделю. С предобморочными состояниями.

Потом эндокринолог увидела, что у меня повышено альдостерон-рениновое соотношение, назначила верошпирон, и в это время я пила алпразолам, вроде с него лучше было, не знаю. Через три недели Верошпирона...или это совпадение... поплыл пол перед глазами, я как в компьютерной игре и т.д.

Неделю было так, назначили Атаракс 3 раза по 1/2 и Тералиджен 1/4, пару дней было нормально, потом опять все плывет, болит голова и шея.

Нашли токсоплазмоз в хронической форме якобы... Ig G.
Одни говорят его лечить, другие говорят нет

Психолог мой уже сомневается, что это психогенное, потому что паники у меня нет, только симптомы... и сирах появляется после их начала.
Выписали Флуанксол, прочитала побочки, там вообще ужас... и внезапная смерть, и т.д. Боюсь начинать их пить... и не знаю, что у меня... Постоянно, как в лодке плыву... шатает... иногда предобморочные состояния.

Что это может быть?


----------



## Andrey_3 (27 Мар 2020)

Я не врач, но как следует из документов, у вас признаки компрессии позвоночных артерий. При пробах поворота головы особенно сильно проявляются.
Психолог тут вряд ли сильно поможет.
У меня что-то похожее. Ну как мне кажется. Вам конечно лучше к врачу.


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (27 Мар 2020)

@Andrey_3, спасибо. Обошла 8 или 9 неврологов.
Говорят, чтобы такие симптомы были, пережимать должно на 60-70 процентов и больше(

Я не знаю, что проверить... при чем тут непроходимость слуховой трубы и токсоплазма... может ли быть причина в этом...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2020)

> ... в жару  был тепловой удар.
> .... в супермаркете хотела терять сознание.
> ...по вечерам стали мысли лезть переживательные за всех... за родителей, за себя, мужа и т.д. Пульс поднимался до 90...
> ....зашла в магазин и опять собралась терять сознание.
> ...


Никак на позвоночник не похоже.


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (27 Мар 2020)

Добрый день. Ну у меня при этом шейный остеохондроз... и пережимает артерии на 37% при повороте вправо, а влево на 25%.
Не знаю, что проверить, что со слуховой трубой делать... и таблетки от психотерапевтов не помогают...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2020)

Шейный остеохондроз есть у всех, но паники и переживаний он не вызывает, он боль вызывает.
Клинически значимы % 60.
Имеющееся (мышцы, позвоночник, сосуды) надо привести в порядок.
Слуховую трубу лечить и прочитать про болезнь Меньера
А таблетки надо подбирать и принимать не менее 1 месяца.
Назначенный препараты принимать.

Суточный монитор ЭКГ сделали?


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (27 Мар 2020)

Суточный мониторинг делала в самом начале появления этих симптомов и сегодня.

Показал тахикардию, но я начала принимать Флюанксол, мне кажется, это оттуда увеличенный пульс.

Болезнь Меньера отмели в центре отоларингологии на Волоколамском шоссе Зайцева... а вот насчет слуховой трубы говорят ничего не делать, а сами пациенты с Меньером говорят, что ее надо продувать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2020)

> - Суточный мониторинг делала в самом начале появления этих симптомов и сегодня.


А сегодня пока снимали были головокружения и провалы?


> - Показал тахикардию, но я нпчала принимать Флюанксол, мне кажется, это оттуда увеличенный пульс.


Вот Флюанксол все и решит


> - Болезнь Меньера отмели в центре отоларингологии на Волоколамском шоссе Зайцева... а вот насчет слуховой трубы говорят ничего не делать, а сами пациенты с Меньером говорят, что ее надо продувать.


Еще один диагноз отсеян. И хорошо.


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (27 Мар 2020)

Вот холтер...




Сегодня провалов не было, но шатаюсь я всегда, как на лодке... то есть и вчера, и сегодня...

Насчет слуховой трубы вопрос непонятен... невролги говорят идти к лору, лоры говорят идти к неврологам...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2020)

Если провалов не было, исследование не эффективно.
Вы его делали не для сердца, а для понимания нет ли экстрасистол в момент провала.
Шаткость не от сердца, уже хорошо.
Идти надо на вестибулометрические пробы.


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (28 Мар 2020)

В октябре была на вестибулометрии и постурографии...

Вот результаты в октябре, но в январе стало хуже... с приемом Ципраклекса... или это совпадение...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2020)

И здесь не нашли.
Значит либо в связи с ухудшением на новое исследование системы баланса (поиск причины головокружений), либо пробовать лечиться эмпирическим путем.


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (28 Мар 2020)

То есть еще раз пройти вестибулометрию?

Эмпирическим это как?

Меня пугает, что это смертельно может быть. Я не знаю  что проверить...и лечить.


----------



## ВераН (28 Мар 2020)

OlgaOlga20 написал(а):


> ЭЭГ


А видео ЭЭГ мониторинг со сном делали? У эпилептолога консультировались?

У вас МРТ головного мозга выполнено без контраста. А при головокружениях надо исключать образования на 8 черепно мозговом нерве (кохлеовестибулярный нерв). На обзорных МРТ мелкие внутриканальные образования слухового нерва могут не попасть в срез. МРТ с контрастом исключит образования на слуховом нерве.


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (28 Мар 2020)

МРТ головного мозга делали без контраста, потому что я аллергик. На что аллергия, так и не выяснили, Иммуноглобулин E всегда повышен. Сказали, что если что-то заметят, то введут контраст.

Можно ли сделать какое-то специальное МРТ без контраста, но прицельно ту область? Как оно называется?

ЭЭГ делала а самом начале, когда были легкие подкруживания, там сказали, что все норма. Повторила не так давно... месяца 2 назад... там какая-то эпилептическая активность. Прикрепляю результаты.



Потом пошла на ЭЭГ во сне, но уснуть не смогла. В коридоре ходили люди, разговаривали... отдали мне толтко рутинную запись. Делала в разных учреждениях.



Один профессор назначил Алпразолам и Леветирацетам, но остальные были против Леветирацетама, потому что он противоэпилептический. Я его не пила.

Потом сходила на приём к эпилептологу...



Вот заключение эпилептолога... она только посмотрела часть моих анализов... Фенибут мне не помогает.

После ее приема стало совсем плохо, было самообращение в больницу. Хотела сознание терять. В больнице измерили давление, температуру, сделали ЭКГ и сказали идите домой...


----------



## ВераН (28 Мар 2020)

OlgaOlga20 написал(а):


> присоединились раз в 2 недели или раз в месяц проваливания секундные куда-то





OlgaOlga20 написал(а):


> там какая-то эпилептическая активность.


У вас какие то периодические приступы и на ЭЭГ какая то эпилептическая активность.


OlgaOlga20 написал(а):


> Один профессор назначил Алпразолам и Леветирацетам, но остальные были проттв Леветирацетама, потому что он противоэпилептический. Я его не пила.


Если вам назначили противоэпилептический препарат, то наверное хотели посмотреть, уйдут ли приступы на протвоэпилептическом препарате.
Если вы не уснули на ЭЭГ, то возможно надо делать ЭЭГ с ночным сном. Если вы молоды, то надо обязательно разобраться с этими приступами.


OlgaOlga20 написал(а):


> МРТ головного мозга делали без контраста, потому что я аллергик. На что аллергия, так и не выяснили, Иммуноглобулин E всегда повышен. Сказали, что если что-то заметят, то введут контраст.
> 
> Можно ли сделать какое-то специальное МРТ без контраста, но прицельно ту область? Как оно называется?


Ну что что аллергик. 
У меня опухоль на слуховом нерве и МРТ с контрастом я периодически делаю. На введение контраста приходит анестезиолог. И я то же как бы аллергик.


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (28 Мар 2020)

Ничего себе. Мне вот насчет аллергии так сказали... и вроде центр хороший... Мибс... по отзывам-то. Сказали, если заметят что-то, введут контраст.

Мне сделать МРТ 8 пары нервов? Я читала про это исследование.

Насчет противоэпилептических препаратов... тот профессор сказал пить их не меньше полугода, но все другие были категорически против их... даже эпилептолог... Замерград тоже.

Эпилептолог сказала, что такие жпилептические активности на фоне психогенного головокружения и соматофорной дисфункции. И если бв, мол, я уснула, то всё ЭЭГ пестрило бы этой активностью.

У нас в городе, к сожалению, ЭЭГ во сне не делают, а сейчас карантин...

У Вас опухоль на слуховом нерве... это невринома? Сурдолог 2 недели назад делала мне обследования, сказала, что невриномы нет...как она это поняла, я не знаю... я не врач...


----------



## ВераН (28 Мар 2020)

OlgaOlga20 написал(а):


> Насчет противоэпилептических препаратов... тот профессор сказал пить их не меньше полугода, но все другие были категорически против их... даже эпилептолог..


Когда мнения специалистов расходятся, то мы пациенты выполняем рекомендации тех специалистов, которым больше доверяем. А как мы можем доверять, если сами ничего не понимаем в этом. И поэтому мы выполняем те рекомендации , которые нам больше нравятся. Вы вот решили профессору не доверять...Сложно всё, таблетки - не конфетки.
Про МРТ я ничего вас посоветовать не могу. МИБС - солидный мед.центр.


OlgaOlga20 написал(а):


> У Вас опухоль на слуховом нерве... это невринома? Сурдолог 2 недели назад делала мне обследования, сказала, что невриномы нет...как она это поняла, я не знаю... я не врач..


Да, у меня опухоль. Я пересекалась с несколькими людьми, у которых на МРТ без контраста пропустили опухоль, а значит упустили драгоценное время для лечения. Стандарт исключения невриномы - это МРТ с контрастом. 
Когда у меня нашлась опухоль, то не было ни одного признака невриномы, а только слегка подкруживало и сслегка шумело в ухе.

Вы столько обследований прошли и столько денег истратили, а результата нет. Обидно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2020)

> - Эмпирическим это как?


Ищем причину, а пока ищем лечим то, что может быть причиной.
Лечим панические атаки. Лечим те проблемы позвоночника, которые есть.
Смотрим, как это влияет на проблему.


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (28 Мар 2020)

Спасибо. А что с эпилептической историей делать? Обследоваться еще?

Флюанксол пить?( Пока не помогает... А МРТ сделать 8 пары нервов или МРТ с контрастом?


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (28 Мар 2020)

Чем опасна невринома, если ее пропустить?

И как проверить сосуды головы и вообще? Когда говорят, что может быть что-то сосудистое...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2020)

Не вижу показаний.
Пить.
Делать.


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (28 Мар 2020)

МРТ 8 пары нервов можно без контраста?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2020)

Можно, но не все видно.


----------



## ВераН (29 Мар 2020)

OlgaOlga20 написал(а):


> Чем опасна невринома, если ее пропустить?


Сама по себе не опасная, доброкачественная. Но если она есть, то нельзя пить сосудистые, ноотропные, стимулирующие препараты, витамины гр.В, т.к. они могут вызвать рост опухоли. Поэтому надо убедиться, что голова чистая.


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (29 Мар 2020)

@ВераН, она еще и слух ухудшает, верно, но не сразу?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно, но не все видно.



Поняла, спасибо.

А флюанксол вообще когда должен помочь, если это психогенное?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2020)

OlgaOlga20 написал(а):


> @ВераН, она еще и слух ухудшает, верно, но не сразу?
> 
> А флюанксол вообще когда должен помочь, если это психогенное?


2-3 недели.


----------



## marryyyy (3 Июл 2020)

Ольга, здравствуйте! Скажите вам стало лучше? Нашли причину?


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (3 Июл 2020)

Добрый день, шаткость и кружения есть еще. Говорят, психогенное( Не знаю(


----------



## mailfort (3 Июл 2020)

"ЭЭГ делала а самом начале, когда были легкие подкруживания, там сказали, что все норма. ". Дисфункция диэнцефальных структур -уже не норма! У меня она тоже есть. За 17 лет мне ничем по этому поводу помочь не смогли ни в соем городе, ни в Киеве. Пртивоэпилептические препараты я тоже пробовала, от одной дозы резкое страшное ухудшение. Это не то лекарство, которое тут должно быть, однозначно.
Эпилептолог тоже смотрел и сказал, что это не эпилепсия! Нарушения идут из подкорковых структур.

Тут на форуме доктор Галина Каримова, у нее спросите, она мне по Ээг отвечала.


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (3 Июл 2020)

@mailfort, а у Вас какие симптомы? Тоже подкруживания? Так и не прошло у Вас? Я недавно была на консультации у эпилептолога, говорит, это не эпилепсия. Тоже на психогенное говорит.


----------



## mailfort (4 Июл 2020)

Я не знаю, как это"подкручивания", у меня гипоталамические кризы адреналово-вагоинсулярного типа+ повышенная чувствительность всех органов чувств. К психогенному "дисфункция диэнцефальных структур" не и меет отношения. Психогенное было бы если б симптомы были,а на Ээг ничего нету. Мне психосоматику не ставили. Невропатолог по такому Ээг поставила "диэнцефальный синдром".


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (6 Июл 2020)

mailfort написал(а):


> Я не знаю, как это"подкручивания", у меня гипоталамические кризы адреналово-вагоинсулярного типа+ повышенная чувствительность всех органов чувств. К психогенному "дисфункция диэнцефальных структур" не и меет отношения. Психогенное было бы если б симптомы были,а на Ээг ничего нету. Мне психосоматику не ставили. Невропатолог по такому Ээг поставила "диэнцефальный синдром".


А лечили Вам как этот диэнцефальный синдром? Я потом ЭЭГ сделала, этого не было.

Эндокринолог назначил от диэнцефального синдрома "Верошпирон", мне хуже было.

@mailfort, чувствуете Вы что при гипоталамических кризах вагоинсулярного типа?


----------



## mailfort (6 Июл 2020)

В ЛС ответила


----------



## Стёпа (6 Июл 2020)

OlgaOlga20 написал(а):


> Чем опасна невринома, если ее пропустить?
> 
> И как проверить сосуды головы и вообще? Когда говорят, что может быть что-то сосудистое...


Если есть опасения по голове и сосудам, то на МРТ 3 тесла можно и без контраста делать, он мощный. Радиолог  увидит то, что не понравится, тогда в процессе введет контраст. Есть такое обследование,  когда смотрят мозг, артерии и вены одновременно в голове.


----------



## OlgaOlga20 (6 Июл 2020)

@Стёпа, я делала недавно МРТ головы, МРТ сосудов головы, МРТ вен головы... 1,5 тесла.


----------



## Стёпа (7 Июл 2020)

OlgaOlga20 написал(а):


> @Стёпа, я делала недавно МРТ головы, МРТ сосудов головы, МРТ вен головы... 1,5 тесла.


ИМХО...голову и сосуды на 1,5 не смотрят уже давно (прошлый век). Все оперирующие нейрохирурги просят переделывать на 3 тесла. Но это не призыв к действиям, уточните информативность данного исследования у профильных сосудистых хирургов.


----------



## Юрий_p (18 Июл 2020)

Некоторое время назад со мной стали происходить какие-то странные вещи. Головокружения, странные покалывания в области сердца, проваливания "куда-то". И вот я должен сказать, что опытным путем я таки пришёл к заключению, что всё это очень сильно связано с тем, как я на это реагирую.

Только лишь начавшиеся странные ощущения и "кружения", как только подкреплялись повышенным с моей стороны вниманием - усиливались. Полагаю, что во многом это связано с тем, что когда присматриваешься к чему-то, оно становится заметнее, ярче, потому что выходит с периферии внимания на передний план. Я бы это сравнил с шумом ламп в классе. Когда их выключают - понимаешь, как было шумно. Как они гудели.

Потом приключились головные боли, я думал, что это связано с давлением, которое у меня несколько повышено. Стал его мерять несколько раз в день, чтобы собрать статистику, получилось безумие, приходилось придумывать себе способы, как так его измерять, чтобы в моменты измерений не тревожиться, отчего оно только росло.

Для спокойствия я сделал несколько анализов на выявление проблем с сердцем, но большая часть сражения всё-таки лежала в поле личной работы. И боли прошли головные, и провалы. Бог его знает. Все стареют по разному, кто-то в  40 умеет интеграл брать, а у кого-то портится память. 

Я, разумеется, не врач и не в праве ставить диагнозы, но на мой взгляд, от вот этого повышенного внимания чувство яркости всех этих кружений и готовности терять сознание у вас во многом обусловлено уже, скорее всего, сформированной привычкой каждую минуту наблюдать за своим состоянием.

Мне кажется, что вам надо научиться в такие моменты - забивать на всё и жить дальше - насколько я понимаю ни один из врачей вам опухоли в мозгу не диагностировал, ну и Слава Богу... 

Если я в чем-то на ваш счёт ошибся, не сердитесь, пожалуйста. Я всего лишь скромно выразил своё мнение, как человек прошедший через что-то похожее.

Забыл добавить: вы писали про "переживательные мысли за всех" у меня и это было, но не за других, а за себя. Вот прям лежу и думаю ... умру сейчас. Начались какие-то боли в области левой части рёбер - ну всё думаю, приступ, инсульт... и всё это с ума сводит. Терапевт у меня отличный, женщина 55 лет, направления даёт, всё изучает внимательно, то есть лечит, но при этом, на самом первом приёме она меня подбодрила такой вот шуткой, в которой доля шутки:
- Так, говорите, как на духу - чувствуете ведь, что вот-вот умрёте?
Я округлил глаза и уверенно ответил:
- Да.. часто такое бывало (
- Ну и отлично!
- ... Что??? Почему????
- Когда я училась в институте, профессор с большим врачебным опытом сказал мне, что те, кто чувствует, что сейчас умрёт, вот они то как раз никогда не умирают )))

Смешно, но эта её фраза была сказана с такой проникновенной уверенностью в том, что всё у меня будет хорошо, что залипла в памяти, как гравировка на титановой пластине.

Мне кажется, что самое опасное, это НЕЗАМЕТНО для себя сформировать ПРИВЫЧКУ жить с постоянной тревогой. Очень сложно расслабиться и махнуть рукой, не переживать и не думать о том, что тут кольнуло, там стрельнуло, здесь кружится голова, там полуобморочное состояние. А когда этот постоянный мониторинг своего состояния стал ПРИВЫЧКОЙ.. блин, это уже будет, как курить бросить. Трудно, то есть. А на деле-то может быть просто какие-то не опасные особенности организма, на которые надо просто забить...

Мне посоветовали попить Новопассит, успокоительное из трав по сути. Пил месяц. Отлично зашло.


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

Юрий_p написал(а):


> Некоторое время назад со мной стали происходить какие-то странные вещи. Головокружения, странные покалывания в области сердца, проваливания "куда-то". И вот я должен сказать, что опытным путем я таки пришёл к заключению, что всё это очень сильно связано с тем, как я на это реагирую.


Вот прям как у меня .Слабость в голове.голап как в тумане или как пьяный  ,хочется спать ,кажется что засну и сознание потеряю.Колет  в груди,шум в ушах .Сильная пульсация .Чувствую прям биение сердца внутри ,пульсация в голове ,в ушах ,в затылке .Причем такое видимо было раньше но я жил как то не тужил
Летом заболел пневмонией 1.5 месяца на больничном.Начитался всего.Начались па ,невроз .Лечился у психаитора в ПНД .Про районную поликлиннику вобще молчу ,невролог и терапевт не о чем .Все это на фоне повышенной тревожности из больших стрессов за последние 2 года из за смерти и болезни близких.Потом узнал что у меня большие проблемы со спиной и опять паника ,невроз .Пытаюсь уже без таблеток справляться .Пока получается не очень .Все из за здоровья .Не было бы проблем не парился бы .


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

тут есть хоть один кому что то помогло?


----------



## Александр Л (25 Сен 2020)

@илья1980, пока не помогает ничего (((


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

@Александр Л, а как лечитесь?


----------

